# Ar15 Coyote Hunting In Michigan



## Ike Lapina (Jul 23, 2018)

I have a 300 blackout ar15 and want to hunt coyotes. I live in lower Michigan zone 3. I don't really know what the laws are or if I can use the ar15. I heard about 5 round mags and nighttime laws are different from daytime. I just want to do it all legally.


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

Look at the other AR coyote hunt thread. It has the map with the regulations for night.


----------



## Ike Lapina (Jul 23, 2018)

fowlme said:


> Look at the other AR coyote hunt thread. It has the map with the regulations for night.


I can't find the thread. Do you know the exact name


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

300 blackout is not legal after dark, but you can use it during daylight with a 5 round limiter

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike Lapina (Jul 23, 2018)

doggk9 said:


> 300 blackout is not legal after dark, but you can use it during daylight with a 5 round limiter
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Ok thanks


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## Ike Lapina (Jul 23, 2018)

Thanks for the help


----------

